# PETITION: Play Cunningham



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Who wants to see Cunningham get playing time? Our bench needs help and Farmar is not and has never been the answer. Doc didn't know that???? :argue: What is his fascination with these rejected players?

Cunningham has shown to be the Point we need coming off the bench. Our starters need some rest and if President Doc can't sign the right players, then ...... duh ....

Do you agree?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

What's the Clippers fascination with Laker rejects in general?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar is not great, but I'm not sure Cunningham really moves the needle either.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Farmar is not great, but I'm not sure Cunningham really moves the needle either.


Farmar's erratic and inconsistent, he can catch fire, but for a strict backup point guard to CP3 playing along J-crossover I think you mainly need a defender and ball handler. Give him back to the Lakers for Price!


----------

